# barbigerum group



## Paul (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello, 

A question to the taxinomists: do you think barbigerum and coccineum (and others in this group named lockianum...) can be considered as the same unique species or not?


----------



## fibre (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm not a taxonomist, but coccineum and barbigerum even differ in their leaves. While barbigerum leaves are floppy, the leaves of coccineum are stiff and more erect and keeled.


----------



## Paul (Nov 24, 2015)

I have a division of coccineum and the leaves are floppy and plant is much bigger than my barbigerum. plants can be very different in both species.


----------



## Stone (Nov 24, 2015)

My barbigerum leaves are small and stiff. coccinium leaves bigger and floppy.
barbigerum var vegvarutianum very narrow stiff and succulent. I think they are all different species.


----------



## emydura (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't think you can split them based on the leaves. 

They are all variations of the same thing to my eyes.


----------



## Paul (Nov 25, 2015)

emydura said:


> I don't think you can split them based on the leaves.
> 
> .



Sure you can't...


----------



## valenzino (Nov 25, 2015)

Is a matter of point of view...
I'll put all them in same specie and give them different varietal names


----------



## emydura (Nov 25, 2015)

Paul said:


> Sure you can't...



Species should be separated on flower morphology and/or genetics, not on leaf size or whether their leaves are rigid or floppy. That is a bit of a variable trait.


----------



## Paul (Nov 26, 2015)

I agree, and of course, the way and place it grows can change the plant habit, less the flowers.


----------

